#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  PTMP Intelbras 5ghz Mimo e com Ipoll, quais são minhas opções pra clientes?

## Gosulator

Estou pensando em abrir um POP aqui usando infra da Intelbras, montar tudo Intelbras e instalar equipamentos Intelbras nos cliente pra que o Ipoll funcione. O problema é que o único CPE com Ipoll 5ghz e MIMO da Intelbras que achei é o APC 5M-18, só que o preço é ridículo pra se usar como CPE, eu nem considero um equipamento desses como CPE.

Não existe então nenhum CPE da Intelbras pra 5ghz que use MIMO e Ipoll???

----------


## alexandrecorrea

vai ter que usar o WOW sem ipool !! diz que funciona bem

----------


## rmj

> Estou pensando em abrir um POP aqui usando infra da Intelbras, montar tudo Intelbras e instalar equipamentos Intelbras nos cliente pra que o Ipoll funcione. O problema é que o único CPE com Ipoll 5ghz e MIMO da Intelbras que achei é o APC 5M-18, só que o preço é ridículo pra se usar como CPE, eu nem considero um equipamento desses como CPE.
> 
> Não existe então nenhum CPE da Intelbras pra 5ghz que use MIMO e Ipoll???


Boa Noite

Infelizmente não, uso em alguns clientes Intelbras com iPoll, mas apenas em empresas onde tenho que garantir um serviço melhor e com valor compatível ao serviço, mas em clientes domésticos infelizmente não da para trabalhar ainda, ainda mais com o aumento de impostos, o equipamento é ótimo não trava e não da problema, em casos raros de problemas você pode contar com um suporte sem comparação, o problema é que o hardware de todos equipamentos com iPoll é o mesmo então o valor final acaba não sendo tão compatível, resumindo usar iPoll em clientes domésticos é comprar uma Ferrari para andar em 40 km/h.

----------


## Gosulator

> vai ter que usar o WOW sem ipool !! diz que funciona bem


num confio em cdma pra ptmp não, depois do 20º cliente vai ser um inferno... Fora a questão do MIMO, tão importante quanto o Ipoll, na verdade até mais importante eu acho.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Estou pensando em abrir um POP aqui usando infra da Intelbras, montar tudo Intelbras e instalar equipamentos Intelbras nos cliente pra que o Ipoll funcione. O problema é que o único CPE com Ipoll 5ghz e MIMO da Intelbras que achei é o APC 5M-18, só que o preço é ridículo pra se usar como CPE, eu nem considero um equipamento desses como CPE.
> 
> Não existe então nenhum CPE da Intelbras pra 5ghz que use MIMO e Ipoll???


Olá,

Você pode usar nos seus clientes o WOM5000. Já a Base você usa sem Ipoll. 
Estamos estudando a possibilidade de incluir o protocolo Ipoll na firmware do WOM5000.
Assim que tivermos novidades vamos criar um post aqui no fórum informando.

----------


## Gosulator

não me parece uma boa idéia usar ptmp sem um MAC mais robusto pra esse ambiente...

----------


## djigor

Eu estava até pensando em iniciar a usar essa ptmp da intelbras mas depois do reajuste que fizeram nos equipamentos nesse mês ficou complicado trabalhar com a marca...

Reajuste de quase 100% em alguns itens...absurdo isso...

Agora que a marca começou ganhar mercado eles sobem os preços

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Eu estava até pensando em iniciar a usar essa ptmp da intelbras mas depois do reajuste que fizeram nos equipamentos nesse mês ficou complicado trabalhar com a marca...
> 
> Reajuste de quase 100% em alguns itens...absurdo isso...
> 
> Agora que a marca começou ganhar mercado eles sobem os preços


A Intelbras vem a público informar que mesmo com a alta do dólar, não praticou reajustes de preços nos produtos de Banda Larga sem Fio (linhas WISP, WISP+ e PRO).
Os únicos produtos que sofreram reajuste foram o WOG 212 em 8% e o APC 5M em 3%. Houve sim, redução de preços em itens como WOM 5000, PTP 5-23 MiMo Pro e PTP 5-N MiMo Pro.
Portanto consulte os distribuidores em http://redesoutdoor.intelbras.com.br/contato/onde e solicite o *Preço de Distribuição (PMD)*.
Ressaltamos também que não toleramos abusos em nossa política comercial, portanto solicitamos que nos encaminhem situações deste tipo pelo e-mail: [email protected], para que sejam tratados.

Att.


Suporte Digital
Call Center Inet
(48) 2106-0006
*Matriz SJ:*
Rod. BR 101, Km 210, Área Industrial
São José/SC - CEP: 88.104-800
www.intelbras.com.br

----------


## djigor

Como já publiquei na lista peço então que postem o preço novo aqui....

Pois consultei e ocorreu conforme citei.

Se não houve aumento qual o preço oficial do APC 5m-18 então?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Como já publiquei na lista peço então que postem o preço novo aqui....
> 
> Pois consultei e ocorreu conforme citei.
> 
> Se não houve aumento qual o preço oficial do APC 5m-18 então?



Boa tarde,

Pedimos por gentileza que nos envie um email para [email protected] com o nome do Distribuidor em que você cotou os equipamentos, e se possível o valor informado por eles. Conforme informamos, não toleramos abusos em nossa política comercial.

Att.

Suporte Digital
Call Center Inet
(48) 2106-0006
*Matriz SJ:*
Rod. BR 101, Km 210, Área Industrial
São José/SC - CEP: 88.104-800
www.intelbras.com.br

----------


## djigor

Encaminhei o email

----------


## Connectoway

Caros amigos do Under,

boa tarde!

Como distribuidor Intelbras, a CONNECTOWAY informa que não há qualquer veracidade nos boatos relativos ao aumento abusivo da linha de produtos WISP, WISP+ e PRO voltado para o mercado ISPs.

Em virtude do acordo comercial com a Intelbras, reafirmamos nosso compromisso e continuaremos cumprindo com o nosso papel_..._ assegura aos nossos parceiros o melhor preço, prazo e garantia, respeitando o mercado vendendo com nota fiscal e praticando os valores justos para cada solução.

A origem dos boatos ainda é desconhecida, e estamos solidários tanto a Intelbras quanto aos provedores investigando e colaborando no que for preciso, buscando sempre um mercado sério, competitivo e competente não compactuando com práticas abusivas e desonestas.

Atenciosamente,

----------


## djigor

No meu caso não foram boatos...inclusive te informei o fornecedor que fiz o orçamento citado

----------


## Gosulator

Ví muita gente pedindo Ipoll no CPE da Intelbras, e gente falando que não é impossível. Eu estou a me preparar pra monta rum novo POP, e estava pensando em tentar um Intelbras. Algum dos funcionários da Intelbras que postam por aqui podem me dizer se eu poderia montar um POP Intelbras e ir começando a trabalhar, com a certeza de que em breve vou te rum firmware novo que bote tudo pra rodar com Ipoll?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Ví muita gente pedindo Ipoll no CPE da Intelbras, e gente falando que não é impossível. Eu estou a me preparar pra monta rum novo POP, e estava pensando em tentar um Intelbras. Algum dos funcionários da Intelbras que postam por aqui podem me dizer se eu poderia montar um POP Intelbras e ir começando a trabalhar, com a certeza de que em breve vou te rum firmware novo que bote tudo pra rodar com Ipoll?



Boa tarde,

A Intelbras estuda a possibilidade de inserção do Protocolo Ipoll na firmware do WOM5000, porém esta proposta está em estudo ainda. Mas você pode utilizar o APC 5M-90 como base e os WOM5000 como clientes. Basta habilitar a função de Access Point sem o Ipoll.

----------


## jeffersonrez

Eu estou com a mesma duvida....estou querendo montar um nono POP som com intelbras mais estou aguardando o
ipoll nas won5000.

"no site da deliberant tem um produto parecido ja com o ipoll

http://www.deliberant.com/apc-propeller-5"


Será que a intelbras ainda vai demorar a resolver essa questão???
eu tenho receio de comprar umas won5000 sem o ipoll e depois ter que troco-las 
para versão com ipoll

se for so uma atualização tudo bem..mais e so hardware for diferente e tiver quer troca-las??

----------


## Gosulator

meu problema é o mesmo, eu não vou montar nada Intelbras sem a garantia de que vou poder usar o Ipoll, mesmo que demore um tempo. Só vou começar a precisar mesmo do protocolo daqui a algum tempo, quando o pop começar a lotar.

----------


## Jadir

Aproveitando a presença do suporte da Intelbras nesse tópico, gostaria de saber por qual motivo a empresa DEIXOU de inserir o APC 5M 12 no catálogo da linha WISP?

Esse equipamento vem a ser os MESMÍSSIMOS APC 5M, APC 5M 18, porém com antena integrada de 12dbi. Possui o iPool nativo no firmware, MIMO 2x2 e protocolo N. Seria o produto PERFEITO para bater de frente com as NanoStation M5 da Ubiquiti!

Outro ponto que eu gostaria de respostas por parte do suporte: percebe-se que a estratégia da Intelbras é ser referência em PTP, através do poder do iPool. Porém, para PtMP não é possível (ainda) utilizar os benefícios do TDMA. Digo isso pelo motivo que os firmwares só podem ser configurados para canalização de 20 e 40Mhz. Para PTP é perfeito, mas para PtMP isso é terrível, pois limita o projeto à exposição do espectro do cenário onde vai ser montado.

A pergunta em si é: existe a possibilidade, ainda que remota, de o Suporte da Intelbras lançar uma versão de firmware com suporte a canalização de 10Mhz? 

Conclusão particular: a partir do momento em que a Intelbras oferecer como opção o APC 5M 12 (que é fabricado pela Deliberant, não estamos tratando de um produto fora de linha ou "escanteado) e um firmware com opção de largura de canal de 10Mhz eu PARO NA HORA de projetar redes com Ubiquiti e passo a projetar com Intelbras.

Aguardo as respostas.


Edit: o link do site da Deliberant para apreciação do APC 5M 12

http://www.deliberant.com/apc-5m-12

----------


## djigor

Intelbras ainda tem muito que melhorar para poder ser algo confiável para colocarmos no provedor...

APC 5m mesmo reclamei na Netcom daquele suporte mal projetado...

Já tive que subir na torre 2x para realinhar APC 5m devido o suporte não travar bem a antena

----------


## Jadir

Nenhuma resposta oficial, nem especulação?

----------

